# cat on holiday



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

I was wondering do any of you guys take your cat with you on your travels?,i`d would`nt mind taking ours,but Doreen is dead against,she thinks the cat will get lost and its not very hygenic,would save us a lot of hazzle, if we could take it with us,the cat i mean.

Ric.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Ric

No longer have a cat ourselves but on a site recently we saw a (shhhh..............I'll say it quietly) caravan with three cats. Each had their own basket and pride of place in the windows, they seemed unperturbed - don't know about the owners! On same site saw a cat 'tethered' on a lead and that did'nt seem to mind either. I'm sure there will be people along soon who have had personal experience.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I have taken a cat away in the Hymer for a show, just stopping overnight, as I couldn't be bothered to put up the awning she travelled in a carrier but was loose on site in the van. She either jumped up onto the overcab bed for a snooze, or sat in the cab passenger seat watching the world go by.
As for hygene, I put a litter tray up one end on an easily cleaned bit of floor, she did kick it about a bit but easily scooped up in a dustpan. I think if I was staying longer I would use a puppy pen in the awning, made up of individual panels that clip together, with a roof made from more panels attached with plastic ties. I use that for litters of kittens when I want them contained at home.
Also, I have visited relatives and taken cats, let them loose, they soon came back when their hunt was unsuccessful (and I suspect when they just wanted a topup of kitekat) but you have to be VERY confident to do this!
The main thing was, the cat in the van LOVED it and the faces of some of the passers by were hilarious!

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Ric

We never travel without our cat, in fact he’s more often than not waiting in the M/H ready to go, even for local shopping, The litter tray sits in the shower tray on a mat to prevent any scratches on the shower tray, he’s quite happy on a lead (it does not do a lot of good for the street cred ) and is often tethered outside on a long lead.

Ken


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We've seen many a cat in motorhomes on our travels.

Our own experience of taking a cat is confined to when we had a caravan and ours always came with us as there was no alternative.
When at home he was never alowed to run free (to foul neighbours gardens) and always used a litter tray. Using one when we were away was therefore no problem.

When on site or on a rally which we did in those days he was on a lead either in the awning or tethered near the open door so that he could jump back into the van if alarmed.

Letting a cat roam free when away from home should not be an option. At a rally with the Lunar Owners on Bath racecourse I can well remember a frantic cat owning family spending the afternoon we left searching for their cat which had roamed. To the best of my knowledge it was never found.


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your experiences,i`ll let the wife read your replies and just hope,she will realise,its not a complete no no to take a cat in your motorhome.  

Ric.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Our cat passed on a couple of weeks ago but we always took her away with us during her later years of life. She was 19 and we really couldnt bear the thought of leaving her on her own.

We tried travelling with her in her basket - she associated this with the vets and so wasnt happy. We then let her just doze whereever she liked, usually in the overcab with the blinds open so she could be the other female navigator !

She slept anywhere she liked in the motor home - she quite happily sat people watching for hours.

As for the litter tray - we put it in the garage - there is a small hatch door we left open for her. No problems she loved it.


----------



## CJSinn (May 1, 2005)

We've always taken our cat away with us, he seems to enjoy it and it means we don't have sort out anyone to look after him. When we first started it was in a VW Camper - we'd set up his litter tray under the steering wheel once we'd arrived, the only downside to it was being in such a confined space you could soon tell when he'd answered that call of nature 8O 

Now we're in a slightly larger van and we can accommodate a litter tray with a roof, door and charcoal filter! Much better  

We'll let him out on a lead occasionally, but most of the time he'll be asleep on the bed - he's not as active as he once was, so it's not much different to being at home. He's escaped a couple of times, but has always come back, once in France he ended up in a tree, but luckily not a very big one and managed to get himself down.

We're currently looking into the ins and outs of taking him around europe for 9 months (it's really us going round europe, he's coming along for the ride :lol: ), it's a bit on the daunting side, but I'm sure we'll cope.

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

You can see from my avatar who our M/H belongs to, he's taken complete charge, and lets us know it.

KenS


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

Maybe one of these

http://internet.ls-la.net/pictures/Cat-Carrier.html

only joking


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

chrisatoxford
My cat would enjoy it too much, he would think he's in paradise.

KenS


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

We're going full timing from July this year. We would love to take our cat but I keep telling my wife he wouldn't appreciate it. He's always had his territory and home.

I think the first time he was let loose we wouldn't see him again.  

I suppose it depends on how old your cat is and what they're used to.

Whilst living in the Middle East, I had friends who used to take their cats to the beach and let them run free, they even used to love swimming in the sea, in the waves!

Dave.


----------

